# Dr. Thomas Richards SAI online therapy



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

I am looking for a treatment program for my social anxiety and stumbled across this 25 session, $159.00 online program. If anyone has tried it, what do you think? I am realizing this is a persistent battle that I need to fight! 

Thank you!

Hannah


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

testing


----------



## Insignificant Other (Apr 1, 2015)

That is cheaper than a single one-hour session of Jungian therapy, in my experience.


----------



## DickTracy (Jul 19, 2014)

i'm wondering the same thing


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm doing it. I'm only on week 5 but so far it's the best thing for SA I've come across. And I've come across an awful lot.


----------



## letssee (Jul 17, 2015)

I am going through week 2 material, and something about this course is really bothering me. And it is the fact that I feel like Dr. Richards has not recovered from SA that much!

I mean I wish I never watched his videos. Watching him with all that awkwardness and with his expression-less face... 

I don't know. His material must be good, so many people here recommended it...


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

The cost kinda makes me slightly vomit in my mouth, truth be told. Especially given the spiel at the start about how they wanted to get it out there and just help people.

I would acquire it free and try it then pay if it helps you. 

Regarding the content, it was weirdly 'emotionally laden' at times, which really put me off (I couldn't take it any more after week 4 or 5 or so and had to stop). Given that its based on massive repetition, you might struggle if you aren't super motivated. Boredom is going to be your enemy with this.

Perhaps it works for some people though.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I can only judge the audio version. There are some issues I have with the audio version:

-Excessive, almost pathological emphasis on positive self-statements without evidence gathering or careful use of thought records. This leads to a program of *forceful happy thinking* that often makes people feel inauthentic, or inadequate if it fails to work.
-Failure to *customize *to specific stimuli (i.e. fear of physical symptoms, or body image, or poor social skills, or inadequate personal characteristics). These stimuli require tailoring and not a one-size-fits-all program.
-Reliance on *safety behaviors* such as "slow talk". This is a pretty bad one. Safety behaviors actually maintain anxiety in the long run; they indirectly reinforce that one is unsafe without attempts to modify behavior.

At least this is my perception.

There is a lot that is good, don't get me wrong. I have listened to all 20 tapes, and often rehearse some of the statements that I like, but I have them modified to contain wording that is less silly (as I see it), and more in line with what my brain needs to think about. I've taken what I find useful and left behind what isn't.

The SAI program has been updated recently. I'm not sure if the above problems have been addressed or are still present.

The cost isn't that bad. 5 months of therapy co-pays is probably a similar price.

For an overview of treatment principles, see:

_Clark, D., (2001). A Cognitive Perspective on Social Phobia. In International Handbook of Social Anxiety: Concepts, Research and Interventions Relating to the Self and Shyness, Chapter 18._

----

Note:
I am currently participating in www.ai-therapy.com which is an online CBT program for social anxiety disorder. It is very good, very evidence-based. I highly recommend it as an alternative.


----------



## tmarsh93 (Feb 3, 2014)

I purchased the therapy about a year ago, I haven't really been consistent with it which is why my anxiety is still really bad.. Recently, I contacted them and they gave me an offer to get the new therapy at a discounted price of $100. I don't really think I wan't to do it because I already gave them a lot of money. Has anyone tried the new therapy program, if so, is there really anything different about it that makes it worth paying the extra $100?


----------



## patrick70 (Jul 31, 2015)

I haven't actually done this training, but from what I have read in previous posts above, I would be wary..... Especially from Caedmon's post. Two things struck me from that:

1. The emphasis on positive self-statements. Recent studies have shown that positive affirmations work.... but ONLY for people that are already relatively confident. They can actually backfire if you have low-self esteem (which is the case for most people with SA). This article contains some more info on that https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/wired-success/201210/why-dont-my-positive-affirmations-work

2. The other thing is the reliance on avoidance behaviors as stated in Caedmon's post. Again, I have no detailed knowledge of the actual program, but it is commonly accepted that avoidance behaviors should be UNlearned. In fact, addressing avoidance behaviors is a pivotal element of Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. CBT has been studied effectively and is proven to be effective. So this would be a red flag for me in this program.

Just my 2 cents...


----------

